# UGA Appy st.



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

UGA looked bad first drive.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Defense looked solid though.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

I just turned it on. Missed the first drive.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> I just turned it on. Missed the first drive.



You just missed UGA o-line getting whipped.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

I am not real impressed so far.


----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2017)

Here we go again...no O line.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

It's gonna be a long game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

Well that looked better.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

Now Ga. Needs to dominate with the offense on this next drive.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

My gripe is that Chaney needs to understand how to adjust in-game.  He is calling slow developing plays, either runs up the middle or long routes.  The line is not getting a push, spread them out and make them tackle Chubb or Michel in the open field.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

eason gimping off field


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Well Fromm is going to play, not like what was expected but here he is.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

Well here comes Jake


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Fromm gets it out quick.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

Defense is ready to play.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Refs are letting ASU get away with a lot.  The guy pushed Godwins head into the ground after the play.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

Good grief


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Refs are letting ASU get away with a lot.  The guy pushed Godwins head into the ground after the play.



Yeah saw that ...... kinda like they didn't call false start on appy when they were 3rd and 33


----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2017)

Give me Fromm all day! Reminds me of Murray.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

TD dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

TD Chubb


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 2, 2017)

This Fromm kid is playing like he's got something to prove....like he should be the starter...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

tcward said:


> Give me Fromm all day! Reminds me of Murray.



A bigger stronger Murray.  How good is Ramsey coming back now for the Dawgs?  He's the only thing standing between a walk-on being the QB for the Dawgs if Fromm goes down.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> This Fromm kid is playing like he's got something to prove....like he should be the starter...



He looks comfortable.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2017)

Get rid of everything Richt. Georgia boy all day.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks like the D is settling in ...... fired up


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

D looks strong


----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2017)

This O line cannot block.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Michel looks much better than Chubb.  I think that is because the line. TD Wims.


----------



## swamp (Sep 2, 2017)

Fromm is good!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

What a throw and catch. That is what I been looking for. We knew the o line was going to struggle early.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

swamp said:


> Fromm is good!!!!!!



yes he is.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks like Fromm is about to earn the starting QB job. I take back my doubts about him.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

The throw was good but short....... Wimms made that play on talent!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Wims is going to be very good for the Dawgs this year.  He started really coming on at the end of last year and Fromm seems to have a trust with him.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2017)

Apply may not score on us


----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2017)

riprap said:


> Get rid of everything Richt. Georgia boy all day.



This^^


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Is anybody at the game that can go punch Tuberville in the mouth?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

Chubb!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

I would like to see us establish the running game now and dominate the game. But if Fromm wants to throw a few more TD passes that would be okay too.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

What a catch by Swift and Fromm put it the only place he could.  Fromm is throwing off his back foot, though, and that may lead to an int.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 2, 2017)

Coach Smart to #7: "Nice catch. Don't ever do it again."


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs.Go for the shut out Kirby


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2017)

Swift has scarey skills


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Is anybody at the game that can go punch Tuberville in the mouth?



Oh my, God! I am about ready to reach through the TV and strangle him! He sucks as an announcer! He kept saying earlier that Eason hurt his ankle, but clearly, you could see on the replay it was his left knee.

Western Mich. 21 - USC 14 in 3RD QTR

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

I think Fromm is in better tune with his receivers that Eason was.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Is anybody at the game that can go punch Tuberville in the mouth?



At least he ain't Vern or gary


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I think Fromm is in better tune with his receivers that Eason was.



He has much better anticipation of where they will be.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

Wheels coming off Appy St. now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

That's a situation where Kirby should have called a TO and given his offense another 35 seconds to work with.  Game management is the biggest thing he has to work on as a coach.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> That's a situation where Kirby should have called a TO and given his offense another 35 seconds to work with.  Game management is the biggest thing he has to work on as a coach.



Yep, and he had 3 timeouts to do it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Is anybody at the game that can go punch Tuberville in the mouth?



slayer is; i just texted your request.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

Definitely a sign with Fromm helping UGA in 2nd Qtr. put more points on the board than Eason in 1st Qtr.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

Dawgs not getting it done on 3rd down.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is; i just texted your request.



Well, I'll chip in for bail.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

my source says acl for eason.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> my source says acl for eason.



Was thinking that ...Always been told a man can walk ok on a bad acl but can't run.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> my source says acl for eason.



All because of a late hit.  The refs missed another one where ASU pushed Godwin's head into the ground, and a ASU player threw a punch after the play early on too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 2, 2017)

Thugs.............man from Hogansville will take care of his self.............


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> my source says acl for eason.



Might want to edit that sig line...


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> At least he ain't Vern or gary



Well he did say Michel might get to 4000 yards if he stays to play next year. Michel is a senior and a big deal was made of him and Chubb coming back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Might want to edit that sig line...



gotta honor elfiiiiiii and slayer. they said it.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

UGA is saying it is a sprain, so maybe M6's source is off.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 2, 2017)

Anybody pay attention that poor excuse of a....whatever it is...Tommy Tuberville is wearing as hair???


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Definitely a sign with Fromm helping UGA in 2nd Qtr. put more points on the board than Eason in 1st Qtr.



Late getting to game on the radio & seeing Fromm entering game late 1st Qtr. running offense for the 1st TD score, too. 

Hope Eason injury is not too serious & hope not a long recovery. 

C'mon Dawgs, lets get to kicking more tail in 2nd half.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Blazevich sighting.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

Michel is not a power back. Someone tell Chaney that.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Chubb is a much better outside gap runner.  Give him the option of inside or outside and he makes the right cut.  Make him run up the middle into a bunched up formation and he is just average.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2017)

Chubb just needs some daylight!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Michel is not a power back. Someone tell Chaney that.



But Chubb is.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

UGA's defense is nasty and will only get better as all the young guys get experience.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2017)

Wasn't Georgia supposed to find out how good App State is this year? Didn't someone say that last year?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2017)

fishnguy said:


> Wasn't Georgia supposed to find out how good App State is this year? Didn't someone say that last year?



Yeah he is a Foosball guru........ see my sig line. ......


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

Cool beast mode 28-yard gain & TD for Chubb to help close out 3rd Qtr.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Yeah he is a Foosball guru........ see my sig line. ......



I believe that is it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2017)

Auburn 24 -7 on Georgia Southern late in the 2nd. 

GO EAGLES!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

Dawgbones to: Rodrigo Blankenship - All kickoffs unreturnable. Kick on 4 eyes.  & JR Reed-  I never heard of him before tonight, but that is one nasty DB


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

Our D is looking good against the run.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

Playing a lot of the young guys now. LeCount is gonna be hard to keep on the bench.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Herrien has no business being as long and lean as he is to be that powerful.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

And now we know why Ramsey is the 3rd string.  Maybe should be 4th or 5th.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Playing a lot of the young guys now. LeCount is gonna be hard to keep on the bench.



Even when he misses the tackle, he keeps after it and makes a play.  Ramsey blew the shutout.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2017)

Please tell me we have some other 3rd option than Ramsey!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> And now we know why Ramsey is the 3rd string.  Maybe should be 4th or 5th.



Yep. He stunk it up and gives them 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

I remember now, why I did not want to see Ramsay in the game.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

old '' blackcloud '' Ramsey can't catch a break.  Pick, that gives Appy its only score,


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2017)

It's Richt's fault!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

I will give us a B- for this game. We got to get better, but I do think we will.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

Ramsey was rated as a 4 star.  Alabama recruited him.  How I wish they would have got him now.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I will give us a B- for this game. We got to get better, but I do think we will.



I see us as a C+.


----------



## antharper (Sep 2, 2017)

Definitely some things that need work , but at least we ain't going to overtime , Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2017)

Another Ramsey pic, time to shut him down.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2017)

Sweet. Another Ramsey pick. He's 2 for 2 now.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2017)

He's awful!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

I started to say C+ Elfiii, but was trying to be nice.


----------



## tcward (Sep 2, 2017)

Way to go Ramsey....should have went JUCO.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

Maybe UGA 4th Qtr. strategy running out the clock is working, but 2 Ramsey interceptions for 2 UGA turnovers definitely ain't working.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

The walk on cant be that bad.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> The walk on cant be that bad.



Come on down Stetson Bennett and get warm.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

Well kinda mixed feelings on this game. We won the game and I am happy with that. Lot of work to do and especially on the o line. If Fromm gets hurt and Eason is not ready to go, we are toast.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 2, 2017)

Well the O line is still the weak link to our running game. 

Fromm, what is there to say, the young man just has it.....he is good


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> A bigger stronger Murray.  How good is Ramsey coming back now for the Dawgs?  He's the only thing standing between a walk-on being the QB for the Dawgs if Fromm goes down.



You can thank Kirby for that... Your constant negative attitude is becoming boring. You sound like a NeverTrumper. Get on board or get out of the way.

Chapel Bells ringing sounded good.

Go Dawgs! Glad I saw it in person. On the way home now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can thank Kirby for that... Your constant negative attitude is becoming boring. You sound like a NeverTrumper. Get on board or get out of the way.
> 
> Chapel Bells ringing sounded good.
> 
> Go Dawgs! Glad I saw it in person. On the way home now.



did you take care of that Tuberville matter.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> did you take care of that Tuberville matter.



The only matter that needs addressing are the cry baby Dawgs on here. Nothing but a bunch of ex football players that know it all cause they played little league..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2017)

Way to kick tail Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2017)

Go Dawgs! The rest of you can pound sand! We shut them out. The game ended after Chubb scored and the fans knew it and emptied the stadium to celebrate!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! The rest of you can pound sand! We shut them out. The game ended after Chubb scored and the fans knew it and emptied the stadium to celebrate!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can thank Kirby for that... Your constant negative attitude is becoming boring. You sound like a NeverTrumper. Get on board or get out of the way.
> 
> Chapel Bells ringing sounded good.
> 
> Go Dawgs! Glad I saw it in person. On the way home now.



I admitted I was wrong about Ramsey.   Why are you attacking me?  You sound like Antifa, yell insults and threats hoping everyone ignores what was actually said.  The dawgs did awesome tonight, except for when Ramsey came in and blew the shut-out.  The defense was stout, the play-calling got better when Fromm got in and he made the throws.  I'm glad I didn't play football past age 12, since judging by you, repeated blows to the head obviously affect intelligence and higher brain function, effectively turning you into the GON sports forum version of BLM.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

Fire Mark Richt!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> I admitted I was wrong about Ramsey.   Why are you attacking me?  You sound like Antifa, yell insults and threats hoping everyone ignores what was actually said.  The dawgs did awesome tonight, except for when Ramsey came in and blew the shut-out.  The defense was stout, the play-calling got better when Fromm got in and he made the throws.  I'm glad I didn't play football past age 12, since judging by you, repeated blows to the head obviously affect intelligence and higher brain function, effectively turning you into the GON sports forum version of BLM.





You've done nothing but criticize Kirby and the class's he has brought in. You have knocked him on his QB's and the lack of his depth at the position. If he doesn't get Fields he is a failure in your eyes and if he gets him, he is a savior.

I've had enough of folks with ^that^ attitude. Let Kirby do his thing! We brought him in and give him a chance. 

I stand behind Kirby and everything he is doing. I don't pick his recruits a part like some of you do. The man knows what he is doing. He is the best recruiter we have ever seen at UGA.

Sit down, shut up and let the man work. That is all!

If he fails as a coach, so be it... We will be better off with his kids.

At the end of the day, it's his 2nd season. We were dealt with a blow, lets see how he adjusts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2017)

Listening to some of these whiners is tiring.. There is a reason no other team members complain so much..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2017)

fromm is a good qb


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2017)

eason sprained knee only. back soon.


----------



## cramer (Sep 3, 2017)

I like Fromm
Go Dawgs!
Finally saw Chubb smile on the sidelines in the 4th.
Chubb looked healthy. Michel looked great.
D looked good.
Swift has a gift, or two.

If we could replace the pepper in the o line's pepper shakers with gun powder, we would be in business


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2017)

Go Dawgs


----------



## bullgator (Sep 3, 2017)

Real question since I watched very little of the game. Will there be a QB controversy when Eason gets back?, or do you think they play both?


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fire Mark Richt!!



Eason is his guy!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 3, 2017)

If Eason starts like a turtle next week(if he plays) he will get yanked. Fromm has something Eason just does not have.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2017)

Got the W. The O line still needs to improve in a big way. The offensive play calling was vanilla but it worked. I'm sure that this week against the Irish we will see the play book open. The O line was getting whipped 50% of the time. D looked good but it was App state. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2017)

If CMR were still the coach the game would have been a lot closer or we might have lost,for 1 we wouldn't have Fromm because CMR would have been totally dependent on the savior and not recruited Fromm.We all know how sloppy CMR's teams looked during the first game.D is very stout and thats good to see. Conservative play calling as to not show ND what we have yet.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> If CMR were still the coach the game would have been a lot closer or we might have lost,for 1 we wouldn't have Fromm because CMR would have been totally dependent on the savior and not recruited Fromm.We all know how sloppy CMR's teams looked during the first game.D is very stout and thats good to see. Conservative play calling as to not show ND what we have yet.



Agree the only reason Fromm is in Athens is because of Kirby. If this team grows and gets better every week then I'll be one happy Dawg. I only see two true weaknesses that will cost us a win or three. The O line and the secondary. Those ND receivers are tall and they are stout behind both LOS. If we can go up there in that environment and find a way to win I'll be happy but I have to honest it could get ugly for us. Quickly! Fromm looked but he threw a few that would have been picks against a good D. Go Dawgs just win baby!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 3, 2017)

our D ends gotta learn to stay home or the ND qb will move the ball at will off the edges.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2017)

Uga will be just fine if they can get past ND. That's really the only test they have on their schedule


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga will be just fine if they can get past ND. That's really the only test they have on their schedule



just got a pm from Quack. He wants me to remind all of you that "the dawgs suck and we (tek) run this state. "


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> just got a pm from Quack. He wants me to remind all of you that "the dawgs suck and we (tek) run this state. "



He sent me one about the Dogs and Slayer. I can't repeat what it said as I'll surely be banded.


----------



## lampern (Sep 3, 2017)

Not impressed with UGA but it was only the first game.

Now to watch Tech/UT tomorrow night


----------



## across the river (Sep 4, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> eason sprained knee only. back soon.



I'm hearing 4 -10 weeks depending on the eventual severity of the sprain, but he isn't out all season.   Week-to week is what they are saying.  I agree that Fromm did well to be thrown in there, but he isn't playing App State next week.   They will stack the box and bring more pressure, and unfortunately I haven't see enough from the line to think they can just hand it off to Chubb and Micheal and run it down ND's throat.  It will be a BIG test for a true freshman no doubt.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2017)

I think Fromm is up to it.
Got more confidence in him than Eason on the big stage at South Bend. Just not really impressed with Eason. Big arm but can't dial it down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> I think Fromm is up to it.
> Got more confidence in him than Eason on the big stage at South Bend. Just not really impressed with Eason. Big arm but can't dial it down.



im impressed. he seems poised to be a freshman.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> I think Fromm is up to it.
> Got more confidence in him than Eason on the big stage at South Bend. Just not really impressed with Eason. Big arm but can't dial it down.



I tend to agree. As cool as Eason seemed last year, I think Fromm is just as cool and maybe a bit more "confident". I'm not a coach though, just a blue collar guy.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2017)

Fromm is good but let's not kid ourselves here. He lobbed several passes that ND would have picked off. The TD to JD was thrown into triple coverage. But he stayed in the pocket and took it like a man! Love that! ND will load the box and make Fromm win it throwing the ball. He's a true freshman the speed of the game will be twice as fast at ND than it was playing App St. O line will need to play big Sat if we have a chance. Fromm will be a beast but he's walking into big boy ball Saturday. Not saying we'd be better off with Eason because he wasn't able to show if he has gotten better. This game could get ugly for the D as well. We got blasted by Ole miss last year trying to cover those tall receivers and ND has some tall boys catching the ball. We are playing youngins on the back end too. Win or lose Go Dawgs!!


----------



## across the river (Sep 4, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Fromm is good but let's not kid ourselves here. He lobbed several passes that ND would have picked off. The TD to JD was thrown into triple coverage. But he stayed in the pocket and took it like a man! Love that! ND will load the box and make Fromm win it throwing the ball. He's a true freshman the speed of the game will be twice as fast at ND than it was playing App St. O line will need to play big Sat if we have a chance. Fromm will be a beast but he's walking into big boy ball Saturday. Not saying we'd be better off with Eason because he wasn't able to show if he has gotten better. This game could get ugly for the D as well. We got blasted by Ole miss last year trying to cover those tall receivers and ND has some tall boys catching the ball. We are playing youngins on the back end too. Win or lose Go Dawgs!!



I'm thinking like you are thinking.  App state with 275 and 280lb D lineman aren't anything like ND's.  Same for ND's o-line.   The will stack the box.   If the Georgia O-line can't get any room for Chubb and Sony, it will be a long night.   I like Fromm, don't get me wrong.  However, he doesn't have the area strength to really stretch the field vertically.  If the run game doesn't get going, then they have to spread it out.  He is going to have to be lights out to win there.   That is a lot to ask of a freshman, and 10-15 for 153 and one TD, could have easily been 8 -15 for less than 100yards and 2 picks.  The stat line looked good, but could have just as easily looked bad.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2017)

Agree with all the above.
Just saying I don't think it's a big step down without Eason.
Fromm can side step better where Eason is dead meat on a all out pass rush. Plus he tends to overthrow medium range passes.
Easy pickings if it's deflected.
We might not beat them with a freshman but will be good experience for a QB who might be our starter for awhile.
Can't wait to watch.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2017)

Heard on SEC network that App St coach said Fromm was the better Quarterback


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2017)

Notre Dame has not set the world on fire lately. I know they will be better than Ap State, but I don't think they are going to win more than 7 or 8 games.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2017)

I just hate it for Eason. For some reason I feel in my heart that he has improved and didn't get a chance to get settled in and show us. Now he's got to listen to all the noise with Fromm etc. I do think the O line and secondary are the weakest links in this team. if size does matter that will cost us the game Saturday.


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2017)

I was texting Fromm's uncle last night. He said that if Fromm got a chance that he was gonna try to keep it


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 4, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> I just hate it for Eason. For some reason I feel in my heart that he has improved and didn't get a chance to get settled in and show us. Now he's got to listen to all the noise with Fromm etc. I do think the O line and secondary are the weakest links in this team. if size does matter that will cost us the game Saturday.



I agree with this.  Fromm came in with no pressure and he excelled.  Now Eason gets to hear from Dawgs fans for at least another week how Fromm should be the starter.  That's going to make him put more pressure on himself. When he gets back, if he starts out slow, he will have that in the back if his head.  UGA gets Soloman Kindley back next week, and he is a monster at run blocking and is a good 40 lbs heavier than Sims.  I think UGA needs to put Payne in there as UGA, and especially Chubb, runs much better behind a fullback.    I think UGA's D-line is going to give no matter who they face a handful every week.  Trent Thompson and Ledbetter are both nearly unblockable with a single player and Bellamy was just flying around everywhere.  I honestly think ND and Appy St. would be a good game.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 5, 2017)

I've heard from several that Fromm has looked better than Eason in practice and the offense loves him.  Eason has an arm, but he is so inconsistent, just like his start Saturday shows.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I've heard from several that Fromm has looked better than Eason in practice and the offense loves him.  Eason has an arm, but he is so inconsistent, just like his start Saturday shows.



He didn't look good the 2 or 3 minutes he played Sat but then again neither did the O line. There's no way for any of us to know whether or not he has improved. What we learned on Sat is that Fromm is a baller and he's going to be everything we thought. We also learned he's a true freshman and threw several passes that should have been picked off but the landed in the good guys hands. Fromm will be a DGD but let's hope Eason becomes one too! That would only make us stronger.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I've heard from several that Fromm has looked better than Eason in practice and the offense loves him.  Eason has an arm, but he is so inconsistent, just like his start Saturday shows.



fromm is better. period. and the future of the dogs.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2017)

If Fromm wins the games he starts in, Eason may just be the back up to him. I'm not a QB coach but I see it being that simple. Now, if Eason gets his shot to play he better show he is better than Fromm.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2017)

nickel back said:


> If Fromm wins the games he starts in, Eason may just be the back up to him. I'm not a QB coach but I see it being that simple. Now, if Eason gets his shot to play he better show he is better than Fromm.



I like Eason but feel Fromm has "it" over Eason, and i don't mean arm strength but every other category.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> I like Eason but feel Fromm has "it" over Eason, and i don't mean arm strength but every other category.



I agree, lets hope so, ND will show us a lot about the DAWGS!! next week


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 5, 2017)

Taylor Lamb was on the run pretty much the whole game.  If he had been a less mobile QB, he would have had been sacked at least 6 times.  Every play was a quick pass or run, because  they knew they cold not block UGA's defensive line.  I think UGA turns the pressure up a notch vs ND and gets 4 sacks at least.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Agree the only reason Fromm is in Athens is because of Kirby. If this team grows and gets better every week then I'll be one happy Dawg. I only see two true weaknesses that will cost us a win or three. The O line and the secondary. Those ND receivers are tall and they are stout behind both LOS. If we can go up there in that environment and find a way to win I'll be happy but I have to honest it could get ugly for us. Quickly! Fromm looked but he threw a few that would have been picks against a good D. Go Dawgs just win baby!!



This ^ is a solid.


----------

